# Comets at SASS, Version 3



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The question of the day: will there be a throw down between the centers tonight in San Antonio, Texas??? Probably not, since everyone knows that Snow and Anderson have been good friends since college. 

Not only that, but both teams need the victory tonight, so it will be very hotly contested.

They are having a viewing party at the Wings and More over by the Marqee Movie Theater on the Katy Freeway, if anyone wants to watch the game with a bunch of Comet Crazies!!!

If the SASS win tonight, they sweep the series with the Comets this season. Imagine it...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

San Antonio is going to win easily. For some strange reason, the Comets just can't beat them.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah..im gonna drive my blk *** way over to Katy to watch some damn game on a freeway...NOT! :smile:

Hey 4ever, nice title ya got there.."Version 3" -----I like it.

yeah, i dont see Houston winning this one also..something tells me NEXT YEAR, the Comets will be tough to beat..I got that gut feeling..dont know why.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

This was the best game I've seen thus far. Unfortunately our Comets lost..
B4, we were 13-1 when leading at the half..we are now 13-2.
-Poor FT shooting throughout the game..not to mention the horrific turnovers-

Staley/Dixon
Hodges/Dixon
Swoopes
Mistie W.
Snow/Lyttle

--We were playing pretty good with this lineup..Mistie was doing a damn good
job down low. I liked the display of Roneeka's ball handling. 
------------------------------------------------------


Staley
Hodges
Dixon
Swoopes
Snow
--This is the lineup we finished the game with...notice the 3 guards.
I guess Coach Van wanted to push the tempo. And once again, Swoopes didnt show up as usual when we needed her most.
We still coulda/shoulda won this game if it wasnt for those two costly TO's by Dixon!!! I must admit,that 3pter Roneeka hit towards the end of the game was sexxxy as hell.

This is disgusting. All the talent/veteran leadership on this team...shame, shame, double shame.
-----------------------------------
*LLL does it again. They murdered the Liberty.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like Version 3 didn't fare any better than the first two versions.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

good news: Houston won and Seattle lost which widens the gap a little in playoff positioning.
Houston 78, Minnesota 55


> *HOUSTON, July 20 * (Ticker) -- Once the Houston Comets stopped Seimone Augustus from scoring, it was easy to stop the rest of her Minnesota Lynx teammates.
> 
> The Comets limited Augustus to one basket over the final three quarters as they rolled to a 78-55 victory over the Lynx in a matchup of struggling teams.
> 
> ...


Mistie W. -4pts, 10reb


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Washington 80 San Antonio 77
Our gap widens.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

With the Anderson injury, SASS is all but done, and may well finish in the number six position...which is one up from seven the last two years.

All the teams have had some significant injury issues, and it is just part of the game. It will be interesting to see how SASS matches up with Phoenix this week-end. I will be there Friday night, and the only good thing for SASS is that the Merc play Houston on Thursday night...maybe the Comets can slow them down a bit.

Is Kamila back with the Merc? If she is out, then they will be running small ball, and that could be to SASS advantage. Sophia Young can run with anybody. SASS will just need to guard those jumpshooters, and hope Biba can beat Penny Taylor off the dribble enough times. Taurasi will get hers, needless to say. SASS will have to play team ball to win against a surging Mercury.

I will be in Phoenix on Sunday for the Comets' visit there...so I will see Phoenix play three times this week end. I should have my fill of Taurasi, Cappie, and Kryin' Kelly Miller. Looking forward to the road trip, though.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

It'll be tough for anybody to stop Cappie and Diana.
The Comets play LA 2morrow..I expect a loss from Houston.


----------

